# Birds scared of Hawk?



## chrisbirm (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi All
After much hard work I finally got my Kit of Birmingham and Feather foots up and performing. Then a Hawk started appearing and has so far taken about 6 of my birds. Whenever they get up in the air he is there within 5 minutes. I get them in the loft for a month or so, but as soon as I let them out Bam, hes back again!!!
Now my birds have either become lazy or scared and will only go up into the trees (I live in a area where there are a lot of trees.

I feel like all my efforts in training my birds was for nothing and cannot see the point in keeping my birds if I cant get them flying and enjoy their amazing skills.

Does anyone have any suggestions??


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

Just have to wait, if you waited a month and the hawk is still there and shows up the day you let them out you probably have a nest close by.


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

Do you always fly at the same time? if yes, change the timings......


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

People that keep hawks can come and catch it, relocate it.
Dave


----------



## Pigeonrh (Oct 3, 2001)

like Chilangz said. if you are flying about the same time everyday change it up. I use to fly my birds everyday, same time, and I would see the hawk sitting in the tree waiting. Smart birds.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I would call the game and wildlife department and see if they can relocate it.. they will do that if the bop is being a nuisance to domestic pets.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

When you can see the hawk, pop bottle rockets do the job real well. All you have to do is point it in there direction and they are gone.
Dave


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

Just do what you have to do and dont say nothing


----------



## Parlor Fan (Jan 20, 2009)

When I got back into pigeons 3 years ago I had started reading about BOP and with our yard full of trees started with Parlor Rollers.I started surfing the net and read about flying birds from a portable loft.This is my 2nd year of flying my birds that way and have had a blast doing it.
I had been just flying them from a park closeby but started my 2011 birds out in the country where there are'nt any trees and no problems yet.Maybe once they start migrating but they will see a Cooper way before it has a chance out there.
Oh, right now the only breed I am flying are Oriental Rollers but have some young Doneks I am going to try out very soon.


----------



## Parlor Fan (Jan 20, 2009)

Ok, being a LONG ways from trees doesn't mean you're safe !!!
I took a kit of 7 Orientals out to fly this afternoon at a t intersection out in the country surrounded by cornfields.I settled the birds and after a couple of minutes let took the cage off and told them to "fly"
They started making low circles over the corn and within 3-5 minutes I heard a WHOOSH and a Cooper was hot on the tail of a 4 1/2 month old bird.
It was quite a dogfight right over a soybean f but after a 100 yard or so chase the Cooper gave up.I watched it return to the creekline it came from which was over 1/4 mile away !!!!
The rest of the birds went about what Oreintals do by performing and not acting scared at all.The Almond cockbird who was chased disappeared somewhere.
After 20 minutes the rest of the kit minus the Almond got low enough so out went the dropper and I started whistling and they came down.After maybe 10 more minutes I could see the Almond OR up at about 700 ft circling.
I started whistling and it made about 3 circles losing elevation and dove from about 200 feet to the portable.
My best guess is the hawk could see them from it's perch and made a low attack right over the corn.Oreintal Roller wasn't on it's plate tonight !!!!


----------

